

Lanyrd update: 1,508 conferences, 5,637 users - it's going pretty well so far - simonw
http://lanyrd.com/blog/2010/welcome/

======
simonw
Follow up to this "review our startup" thread:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1649260>

